# [RISOLTO] Controllo ortografico Openoffice.org farlocco

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

già mi era capitato questo problema ma ora non riesco a risoverlo nuovamente.

Ho installato openoffice-bin-3.2.1 e il correttore ortografico non funziona. Documento in italiano, quando parte lo spellchecker mi dice sempre "controllo ortografico terminato" e non ha controllato nulla.

Documento in inglese(UK|USA), stessa solfa. Eppure i dizionari sono installati. Questo openoffice mi sta facendo venire il veleno. Ogni volta problemi con questo controllo ortografico.

Fra l'altro per un momento, il controllo in italiano ha funzionato. Ora nemmeno più quello. Ho smanettato con la lingua, ovviamente, ma ora è tutto in italiano. Vorrei poter usare openoffice writer con le seguenti lingue: Italiano, Inglese (UK), e farne i rispettivi spellcheck.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno sa con certezza come si fa per farli funzionare?

----------

## MajinJoko

Ciao,

non so se hai già provato, ma il primo risultato di google è

http://www.megalab.it/6695/riparare-il-correttore-ortografico-di-openoffice

Magari risolve..

Ariciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

sì certo, è la prima cosa che ho fatto, ma non ha funzionato!

Grazie.

PS: secondo me è proprio difettosa la parte di software relativa alle lingue e alla correzione ortografica. Non è possibile che sia così complicato farla funzionare.

Ora comunque lo spellchecker italiano mi funziona. Le lingue English UK e US sono installate, ma continua a non andare.

Le estensioni che ho installato sono:

American English Spell Checking 1.0

Dizionario ortografico, thesaurus e sillabatore italiani (IT) 20081129

English spelling and hyphenation dictionaries and thesaurus 2010.03.16

Modern Impress Templates 1.0.1

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che la lingua, del paragrafo, nel singolo documento, è stata reimpostata male?

----------

## fbcyborg

No guarda, ho impostato inglese per tutto il testo, ma non c'è verso!

----------

## fbcyborg

Per fortuna alla fine ho risolto.

----------

